# Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 NW, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review



## candle lamp (Dec 10, 2012)

Fenix has updated their PD32 model with a new emitter and a circuit, featuring much higher output and a revised interface. It's PD32 Ultimate Edition (UE).











The light comes in basic packaging, and it comes with a user manual, warranty card, diffuser tip (AOD-S), spare o-rings, tailcap rubber switch boot, pocket clip (attached), wrist lanyard, and holster with closing flap.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications *from user manual :

• Cree XM-L (T6) Neutral White LED with lifespan of 50,000 hours
• Uses one 18650 rechargeable Li-ion battery or two 3V CR123A Lithium batteries
• 138mm (Length) x 24mm (Diameter)
• 74-gram weight (excluding the battery)
• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
• Low-voltage warning function to remind you to replace the battery
• Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation
• Over-heat protection to avoid high-temperature of the surface
• Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
• Tactical tail switch with momentary-on function
• Side switch in head
• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish 
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating






Notice : The above-mentioned parameters (lab-tested by Fenix using ARB-L2 rechargeable Li-ion battery) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries and environments.
* The flashlight will drop down into the Turbo brightness level after working about 3 minutes in the Burst output. Therefore the runtime of Burst output is an accumulated time.
** The flashlight will transfer into the High brightness level after working about 30 minutes in the Turbo output. Therefore the runtime of Turbo output is an accumulated time.
.
.















The hard (type III) anodizing is a matt black and consistent throughout with no chips or damage of other faults to be found on my sample. Anodizing is very good on my sample. There are identification labels on the head only. All labels are sharp, clear. Actually labels are not as bright white as some other lights, but that actually helps to make them less obtrusive. The diamond-shape knurling is present over battery tube and tailcap. The clip-on stainless steel clip looks and feels very substantial than typical in this class. It holds onto the light very tightly. The clip works as a good anti-roll device. 
.
.
Let's see how the PD32 UE (XM-L T6) compares to the _PD32 prototype (XP-G R5)_ I reviewed in appearance.






The PD32 UE is a little longer than R5 version due to the extended head length (i.e., the UE has cooling fins in the head, and they add a little extra length). The UE has no flat sides which has logo printed on the battery tube. The tailcap is same as on the R5 version.
.
.
*[*_New 12.12.11_*]
*





The reflector size seems to be quite same in two lights. The emitters are XM-L T6 (PD32 UE) and XP-G R5 (PD32 Prototype). *[*_New 12.12.11_*]*
.
.





The light has 3 parts (i.e. head, battery tube, and tailcap). 
.
.





The head has pure cylindrical design with decagonal shape at the neck (i.e., right under the side switch) which provides good grip and anti-roll feature. The head tip has five-point crenellations allowing light to shine through when left placed head down.
There are four deep cooling fins for heat dissipation on the head. There is a spring on the positive contact plate in the head, so flat-top batteries should work fine. The user manual says the light has reverse polarity protection to protect from improper battery installation (i.e., the electronics of the PD32 UE itself has in-built reverse polarity protection.) 
.
.





The light uses AR coating lens and the purple hue is reflected on it. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector was perfect from visual inspection, with very fine radial machining lines running down the reflector cup, and well-centered XM-L T6 neutral tint LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 
.
.





The distinctive aspects of the light is the dual-switch control in the head and tailcap of the light, and the addition of the burst output level. The mode-changing side switch is electronic switch, with a more clear and audible click than R5 version. It has a good amount of tension which produces a less quiet clicking sound when pressed than R5 version.
.
.





The battery tube has a plain cylindrical tube design and accommodates both 2xCR123A's and (un)protected 18650 cells easily. Note the user manual does mention 3.7V 2xRCR123A's can be used cautiously. I emailed Fenix to confirm this. They did respond that technically the user can use 3.7V two 16340 rechargeable batteries, but Fenix do not suggest because of the higher voltage & the lower efficacy (i.e., the capacity of two 16340's can not sometimes catch up with 18650's capacity). *[*_New 12.12.11_*]* Fenix have confirmed the input voltage range is 2.7V~8.4V. *[*_New 12.12.11_*]*
The entire light's small & clean cylindrical design makes it feel very comfortable when held in hand. The battery tube has a notch on the end where the removable clip can be attached. 
The clip is head-facing, and it seems to be a titanium-coated stainless steel. The diameter of the both ends of the battery tube is same, so head and tailcap can be reversed on the battery tube. It means the pocket clip is reversible without removing it from the original position. There is no risk the light might catch on something and be pulled off. 
.
.





Most of the battery tube is covered by diamond-textured knurling which should provide more than enough grip. Knurling is a bit aggressive. 
.
.





Threads on both ends are well machined as well, with the those on the both end being anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tail cap is slightly loosened.
Threads on either ends on the battery tube mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding. The screws threads are square-cut.
.
.





The wall thickness of the battery tube is reasonably thick, and the light feel solid.
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky which allows for momentary activation. The rubber switch cap protrudes out the tail end (i.e., the light can't tailstand). The switch has nice stiff tension with average travel. There is a band of knurling on the tailcap.
.
.





There are a couple of wide loops for wrist lanyard attachments. 
.
.
*User Interface**

*The PD32 UE has same interface as the PD32 Prototype R5 with the exception of burst mode.
Turn on-off by the tailcap forward clicky switch (press-on for momentary, click for locked on). 

There are two modes (i.e., general mode & flashing mode). 
On-off is controlled by the tailcap switch and output mode switching is controlled by the side switch on the head.

1) General mode
Output changing is controlled by the electronic side button switch. Click and release to advance through outputs, which proceed in sequence from Burst -> Low -> Med. -> High -> Turbo, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on, even after a battery change. 
Note that you cannot set the output level while the light is off. The electronic switch only works when the light is powered on by the tail switch first. As such, there is no standby current on the PD32 UE.

2) Flashing mode
The “hidden” Strobe, SOS are accessed by clicking and holding the side button switch for one second and three seconds respectively. A single press on the side switch will return to the memorized output level in general mode. The flashing mode has no memory.
.
.
*Overheating Protection**
*
After 3 mins of continuous runtime on Burst output, PD32 UE will drop down to Turbo output to avoid overheating the light. If Burst output is needed for extended run time, just turn off and on the light during working on Burst or press the smaller switch once after dropping down to Turbo. But note that the user manual says prolong use of the Burst output may reduce the life span of the light or even cause permanent damage to the light. The light will transfer into High after working about 29 min. in Turbo for over-heat protection. If the non-stop Turbo is needed, just reset it again like as Burst mode.
.
.





From left to right, Panasonic CR123A, VicLite 18650(2600mAh) protected, Eagletac D25LC2, Fenix PD32 (Prototype, R5), Fenix PD32 UE, Spark SL6S-740NW.
.
.





The head size & body weight excluding battery of four lights are as follows :
D25LC2 - 22.5mm / 54g, PD32 R5 - 24.0mm / 61g, PD32 UE - 24.0mm / 77g, SL6S - 31.1mm / 74g
.
.





It is good size to hold and can be used as an EDC light. Overall grip is fine.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight**

*




.
.





PD32 UE comes with a basic nylon holster with a velcro strap on the head. The light fits in the holster either head-up or head-down. 
.
.





The CR123A & 18650 fit well in the tube. All types (i.e., true flat-tops, wide and small button-tops) of 18650's work fine. *Overall build quality *is excellent.
.
.





The AOD-S diffuser comes with the light is good, and soften output of the light. 
.
.




- Without diffuser
.
.




- With diffuser
.
.





The diffuser gives a nice even beam, and dose the intended job well.
.
.
*PWM**
*





No sign of PWM at any level of the light, leading me to conclude the light is actually current-controlled as claimed. I notice there is neither buzzing sound nor tint-shift at all output levels with the naked eye on my sample.
.
.
*Runtime**
*





The above runtime labelled as "Accumulated burst (or Turbo) mode" is an accumulated runtime for burst (or Turbo) output. Regulation is maintained very nicely through Burst and Turbo mode on 1x18650 battery. 

The PD32 UE steps down on Burst to Turbo after 3 mins runtime, and does step down on Turbo to High after 29 mins runtime as well for over-heat protection. This seems to be a timed drop-down considering the battery depletion, not a thermal sensor feature to avoid overheating the light. As with the other Fenix lights, the regulation pattern and runtime efficiency of the current controlled circuit seems excellent.


The runtime for 10% output of accumulated Burst is appr. 72 mins in my test. (The runtime for non-accumulated Burst is 344 mins.)
The runtime for 10% output of accumulated Turbo is appr. 148 mins in my test.

There are four distinct step-downs (i.e., Burst to Turbo, Turbo to High, High to Med., Med. to Low) at the stage of battery depletion. I could see there was three times flashing or blinking every 5 minutes to indicate low voltage on low output level.
.
.
*Beamshot
[*_New 12.12.11_*]
*1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door)
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/200sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/400sec, Auto white balance 





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/1000sec, Auto white balance





.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/1250sec, Auto white balance






The light has a larger sized bright hot spot than others and it is well focused. There is a soft corona surrounds the hotspot. The edge region of the spill beam has some artifacts due to the five-point crenellations on the head tip. The hot spot and corona region show an warmer tint and the spill beam region shows a bit bluish tint (but not noticeable in normal use). The beam seems to be a slightly cool side in my eyes. *[*_New 12.12.11_*]*
.
.
*[*_New 12.12.12_*]*

2. Indoor beamshot (about 7m from the target)
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/3sec, Auto white balance 





- Control Shot
.
.





- PD32 Prototype (XP-G R5)
.
.




- PD32 UE (XM-L T6)
.
.




- D25LC2 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- SL6S-740NW (XM-L T5)
.
.




*[*_New 12.12.12_*]*
.
.
*[*_New 12.12.13_*]*
3. 55m Outdoor Beamshot 
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- PD32 Prototype (XP-G R5)
.
.




- PD32 UE (XM-L T6)
.
.




- D25LC2 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- SL6S-740NW (XM-L T5)
.
.




.
.
4. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance





- Control Shot
.
.




- PD32 Prototype (XP-G R5)
.
.




- PD32 UE (XM-L T6)
.
.




- D25LC2 (XM-L U2)
.
.




- SL6S-740NW (XM-L T5)
.
.




*[*_New 12.12.13_*]*
.
.
Thanks for watching!


----------



## cmichael (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

Good reviews, I have the PD30 R4 for 2 year EDC, Now I see this reviews, I want to upgrade my EDC, Maybe I will wait for the new Fenix PD32 XML-U3


----------



## awes (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

Thanks for the review, I was waiting for it :twothumbs


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

me as well. very good. thanks so much dear candle lamp . 
question; so if after 29 mins turbo mode switches to high, is there a certain time limit to give before putting it back on turbo?. 
like a cooling time...
also the same for burst.

thanks.



awes said:


> Thanks for the review, I was waiting for it :twothumbs


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

A 3 mode light for $75?
What is wrong with Fenix?


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

_White door Beamshot up!

_


tnfdy said:


> question; so if after 29 mins turbo mode switches to high, is there a certain time limit to give before putting it back on turbo?.
> like a cooling time...
> also the same for burst.


Hi tnfdy,
There is no time limit turning back to Turbo or Burst. A pressing the side switch once after dropping down to Turbo or High will return to Burst or Turbo respectively.
The light gets very hot on Burst, so use of extened Burst output for a long time is not recommended.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

thanks so much candle lamp.
2 things;
*
so has there ever been incidents where something like LED failure or even FIRE has happened due to continuous use like this in such high modes ?.


& for instance, even though you kept it on turbo or burst, and the LED failed, would you still be covered by the FENIX 2 year warranty?.*



thank you.






candle lamp said:


> _White door Beamshot up!
> 
> _
> Hi tnfdy,
> ...


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

'Ultimate Edition' sounds like it should have thermal management.
and moon mode.

Good review.


----------



## Labradford (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

Interesting review. It seems this model's size keeps getting larger everytime an update comes out and for that reason I'll keep my "little" PD31. But the neutral tint on this one makes me wanna buy it anyway !


----------



## Patriot (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

Thanks for the great review! Such a classically Fenix design with all the latest goodies!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

bumped 



tnfdy said:


> thanks so much candle lamp.
> 2 things;
> *
> so has there ever been incidents where something like LED failure or even FIRE has happened due to continuous use like this in such high modes ?.
> ...


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*



tnfdy said:


> *so has there ever been incidents where something like LED failure or even FIRE has happened due to continuous use like this in such high modes ?.
> 
> & for instance, even though you kept it on turbo or burst, and the LED failed, would you still be covered by the FENIX 2 year warranty?.*


There is a XM-L LEDs data sheet (_here_). It says the maximum temperature at the LED junction is 150 degree C and the floor life of the LED is unlimited at temperatures below 30 degree C and 85% relative humidity. It means Cree XM-L based lights will run the best at temperatures below 30 degree C (i.e., the lifespan and efficiency of the LED will go down when the temp. is higher than this). The data sheet also shows that the relative luminous flux drops by about 27~28% as the LED's junction temperature goes from 25 degree C to 150 degree C. So we can guess the LED doesn't work well when its temperature is very high. And I think the LED will not be damaged seriously or failed as soon as you expected, but it will shorten the life of the LED if you use the light often on continuous burst mode (in hot summer season). 

For warranty, you'd better be able to ask it to your dealer or manufacturer.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 Neutral, 1x18650, 2xCR123A) Review*

thank you so much. 



candle lamp said:


> There is a XM-L LEDs data sheet (_here_). It says the maximum temperature at the LED junction is 150 degree C and the floor life of the LED is unlimited at temperatures below 30 degree C and 85% relative humidity. It means Cree XM-L based lights will run the best at temperatures below 30 degree C (i.e., the lifespan and efficiency of the LED will go down when the temp. is higher than this). The data sheet also shows that the relative luminous flux drops by about 27~28% as the LED's junction temperature goes from 25 degree C to 150 degree C. So we can guess the LED doesn't work well when its temperature is very high. And I think the LED will not be damaged seriously or failed as soon as you expected, but it will shorten the life of the LED if you use the light often on continuous burst mode (in hot summer season).
> 
> For warranty, you'd better be able to ask it to your dealer or manufacturer.


----------



## duckied (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for this review =)


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the support, all of you!

_More Beamshot up *[*New 12.12.13*]*!
_


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 13, 2012)

Why is Turbo mode accumulated? Can it not run from one from full battery to power cut in one go?
So I suppose Turbo also heats up alot?


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 13, 2012)

No because there's a timed stepdown to avoid overheating.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 13, 2012)

How should I use this flashlight to avoid damaging the LED? Since OP says high temps will permanently damage the led and make it 25% less bright.

*P.S. One thing I don't understand is why PD32 UE's 9 Lumens only lasts 130 hours yet PD32 R5's 130 Lumens lasts 200 hours.

*


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 14, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> How should I use this flashlight to avoid damaging the LED? Since OP says high temps will permanently damage the led and make it 25% less bright.
> 
> *P.S. One thing I don't understand is why PD32 UE's 9 Lumens only lasts 130 hours yet PD32 R5's 130 Lumens lasts 200 hours.
> 
> *


You should not worry too much about the damage of the LED due to overheat because there is good guidance in the user manual as I mentioned in my review _(i.e., to avoid overheating, the flashlight will automatically drop in burst output for 3 minutes. If the non-stop burst ouput is needed, just reset it again. Prolong use of the burst output may reduce the life span of the flashlight or even cause permanent damage to the flashlight)_. I think the user manual of the flashlight has several cautions including the operation instructions, user interface, etc. that users to make note of.

The most of the high-output XM-L based flashlights run by 1x18650 or 2xCR123A's have bigger head & heatsink for effective heat dissipation, and step down on max. output after 3~10 mins runtime for over-heat protection, better regulation, better runtime, ETC. The smaller lights which head (heatsink) is much smaller than other lights are highly susceptible to heat. If I were you, I wouldn't let the light on in burst (or turbo) or wouldn't keep continuous use of the burst output in a hot room (or in a bad environment).

For your second question, please refer to this_ *thread*._


----------



## Noxx (Dec 16, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> How should I use this flashlight to avoid damaging the LED? Since OP says high temps will permanently damage the led and make it 25% less bright.



Just a practical use response - I've been playing with the new light over the weekend, and I'm very pleased with it for reasons covered in the excellent OP review. I don't see a need to be overly concerned with thermal override or damage to the unit for the very low tech reason that the entire unit pretty much fits in your hand, before it gets hot enough to damage the light, it's going to get hot enough to damage you. Just noodling around the yard with it, it gets pretty warm in burst mode in a hurry.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

so would the newer PD32 UE be as not bright as lets say the normal PD32, as just cos its 740 Lumens, doesn't mean its brighter right?, & plus cooler white gives off a more brighter light...correct?. the PD32 UE doesn't have the WOW factor idea.
thanks.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 17, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> so would the newer PD32 UE be as not bright as lets say the normal PD32, as just cos its 740 Lumens, doesn't mean its brighter right?, & plus cooler white gives off a more brighter light...correct?. the PD32 UE doesn't have the WOW factor idea.
> thanks.



I would say that 740lm is much brighter than 315lm. Even if the throw is not much better you get like a wall of light, also with a more pleasant tint for the eyes. IMHO. Any day I will receive my example of PD32 UE so then I will see. But it's enough for me to know how bright Fenix E50 is at 780lm to understand how great PD32 UE will be. Anyway the burst mode isn't intended for more than very short periods, but the turbo at 400lm will be great as well, with more than 2 hours runtime.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 17, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> I would say that 740lm is much brighter than 315lm. Even if the throw is not much better you get like a wall of light, also with a more pleasant tint for the eyes. IMHO.



This. While it lacks a deep throw, the effect at short ranges, and indoors, is pretty stunning.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

that is so true; its excellent at kinda close range, and indoors.



Noxx said:


> This. While it lacks a deep throw, the effect at short ranges, and indoors, is pretty stunning.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

would this be better or not, compared to lets say, 4000k LED in this?, and why?.
was looking at sticking a 4000k LED in it!. 

thanks.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 17, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> that is so true; its excellent at kinda close range, and indoors.



I'm thinking of buying another one of these to beat the heck out of, to test it's validity as a shotgun light. If it can take the abuse it'll be an excellent option.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

you won't need to test it, im sure; its a sweet option that!. go for it. 
wish I had mine on a shotgun, but im in London!. lol.



Noxx said:


> I'm thinking of buying another one of these to beat the heck out of, to test it's validity as a shotgun light. If it can take the abuse it'll be an excellent option.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

BUMPY. thanks.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

bumpy  thanks.



tnfdy said:


> would this be better or not, compared to lets say, 4000k LED in this?, and why?.
> was looking at sticking a 4000k LED in it!.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 18, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> would this be better or not, compared to lets say, 4000k LED in this?, and why?.
> was looking at sticking a 4000k LED in it!.


Preference for color temperature varies considerably from person to person (i.e., may be or not). 
There are many bin codes near 4000K as shown in the *chart*. Personally, I like 3B, 3C, and 4B.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

Nitecore EC25 has answered PD32 UE with a somewhat better light. http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=73

Checkout the PD32 UE vs Nitecore EC25 video 0:32 - 1:23 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbFF1kf7OoA

I'm now considering to return my PD32 UE and wait for Nitecore EC25.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 18, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> Nitecore EC25 has answered PD32 UE with a somewhat better light. http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=73Checkout the PD32 UE vs Nitecore EC25 video 0:32 - 1:23 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbFF1kf7OoAI'm now considering to return my PD32 UE and wait for Nitecore EC25.


Good looking torch! I want to buy it based on the looks alone! The EA4 was my first Nitecore purchase and I'm impressed. I like the switch and UI so much I'm thinking about getting this to replace my Fenix lights. Plus, I'm crazy about neutral whites now. I wish the low was around 30lm however


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

markr6 said:


> Good looking torch! I want to buy it based on the looks alone! The EA4 was my first Nitecore purchase and I'm impressed. I like the switch and UI so much I'm thinking about getting this to replace my Fenix lights. Plus, I'm crazy about neutral whites now. I wish the low was around 30lm however




You like the looks?! I like everything about this torch except the looks. But I never heard of Nitecore brand before. Is this a good brand? I looked it up on wiki and it says it's a Chinese company established in 2007, owned by Sysmax who also own JETBeam.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 18, 2012)

the only brand im pretty good with is FENIX. was looking at ZebraLight, but they seem to just have Issues!. shame.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 18, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> You like the looks?! I like everything about this torch except the looks. But I never heard of Nitecore brand before. Is this a good brand? I looked it up on wiki and it says it's a Chinese company established in 2007, owned by Sysmax who also own JETBeam.


The fins are a bit much, but overall I really like the looks of it. I've heard good things about Nitecore and Jetbeam, and if all their lights are as nice as the EA4 I just bought I'll be getting more. The quality is there, good performance so far and I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 18, 2012)

markr6 said:


> The fins are a bit much, but overall I really like the looks of it. I've heard good things about Nitecore and Jetbeam, and if all their lights are as nice as the EA4 I just bought I'll be getting more. The quality is there, good performance so far and I guess only time will tell.



I don't care about aesthetics, but it's cooling hardware certainly makes it less pocket friendly than the PD.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like there are 3 big competitors for Fenix PD32 UE.

A. Zebralight SC600 MkII
B. Nitecore EC25
C. Eagletac TX25C2

Which of these 4 models do you think will be the best?

Also there is White, Cool White, Warm White and Neutral White. White & Cool White mean the same yes? Also Warm White & Neutral White mean the same?

Is Neutral White is best for colour reproduction?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 19, 2012)

still think fenix will be on top!, easily. ZL next.
neutral is the best and the way ahead. both neutrals I guess will be good at colour reproduction between 4000-5000k.



ObserverJLin said:


> Looks like there are 3 big competitors for Fenix PD32 UE.
> 
> A. Zebralight SC600 MkII
> B. Nitecore EC25
> ...


----------



## deadering (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the review man! It really was the deciding factor for me to decide which to get. Had picked up the original PD32 and Have to say I'm looking forward to getting the UE!


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 1, 2013)

deadering said:


> Love the review man! It really was the deciding factor for me to decide which to get. Had picked up the original PD32 and Have to say I'm looking forward to getting the UE!


You will very likely hold the light in your hand sooner or later.


----------



## kolbasz (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the review *candle lamp*!
I was thinking about it, but it does not seem neutral white to me, it is the coolest white of the 4 participants


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 2, 2013)

kolbasz said:


> Thanks for the review *candle lamp*!
> I was thinking about it, but it does not seem neutral white to me, it is the coolest white of the 4 participants



Fenix says it's a 5000K CTT neutral white. The tint of side spill on my sample looks to be close to cool white, but less bluish or purplish than my white door beamshot in my review, due to auto white balance. 
I think tints may vary depending on each sample too.


----------



## shq_luvlights (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi! Got mine today. Hehe excited to the max!!! Anyways, this is just my first impression of it. Overall built is superb. I really like the diffuser. The clicky button at the bottom feels real tight and makes this "click" sound. The side switch feels fine too. I have my worry though since the side switch is made of rubber will it tear? I go caving and hiking with my friends and I'm worried that if I accidentally rip the rubber on hard surface (like on sharp rock or tree). If u ever go caving you know that we have to crawl, climb, go trough a lil flooded area then crawl our way out... I dont want to fry the flashlight in one caving adventure cos of leak. I wanna use it many times. Obviously didnt slip my mind bout this when I bought it. Blinded by the amount of lumen comin out of this baby hehe. Hope someone can clarify this! Now the neutral tint almost looks like a cool tint. My D25c mini definitely cool white and it just a lil "dimmer" than the cool white. Havent test it outside in the dark yet. Perhaps I'll know the real difference once I test it outside. PS: Can anyone help me how to take out the clip? Its so tight that I'm scared I'll scratch it Wanna show off to my friends hehe. The baby boy should look pristine.


----------



## "J" man (Jan 6, 2013)

I've ordered 1, and it's on the way. I'm a sucker for neutrals. What would be a good rechargeable battery for this light. Should I go with 16340s, or an 18650? Looking for good performance, and high life cycles.


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 7, 2013)

shq_luvlights said:


> PS: Can anyone help me how to take out the clip? Its so tight that I'm scared I'll scratch it Wanna show off to my friends hehe. The baby boy should look pristine.


I gave up the thought of taking out the clip without a scratch early on. 



"J" man said:


> I've ordered 1, and it's on the way. I'm a sucker for neutrals. What would be a good rechargeable battery for this light. Should I go with 16340s, or an 18650? Looking for good performance, and high life cycles.


I would suggest 18650, due to much greater capacity and longer & better runtime.


----------



## garys02 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi! 
I received mine yesterday.
Should I use specific ARB-L2 18650 3.6v recommended or can I use any 18650 battery 3.7V?? 
On the battery specifications, I see usability: cautious about 3.7V. Can a long term use of this battery damage the lamp?
Can I use my other batteries 3.7v or Should I buy a specific fenix battery with a fenix charger ?? 
I would like to buy the nitecore charger to charge my batteries from different lamps but I don't know if it is compatible with fenix batteries 3.6v.


----------



## "J" man (Jan 8, 2013)

The Fenix ARB-L2 will outperform the intl-outdoor panasonic cells in runtime for the 3A XM-L in your PD32UE. They can be found for $13 on ebay. The Fenix charger does not charge to Li-Ion specs, and it is priced higher than proven chargers that do charge to Li-Ion specs. I wouls buy an Intellicharger i2, i4 v2, or XTAR WP2 II instead. If you've got $50 to drop on a charger, the Pila is the best. I bought a few ARB-L2s myself for my PD32UE. I just hope that these newer PD32s will still have a 3A current.

Go to "discharge, capacity down to 3.6v" graph and look for the battery with the longest yellow bar for longest runtime in your 3A flashlight:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330236-2012-Battery-test-review-summary


----------



## garys02 (Jan 19, 2013)

"J" man said:


> the Pila is the best.



Are you sure that the pila charger does not damage the battery? 
HEre I read "Pila IBC Charger for 14500 / 17500 / 18500 / 18650 3.7 volt Lithium Battery Charger". 
Does it charge automatically to 3,6v?
I want to be sure before to buy it.


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 19, 2013)

*How tight is the pocket clip on your PD32UE units?*

Pocket clip on mine is extremely tight, and "extremely tight" is an understatement. 
I will do the only thing I can, which is to bend the pocket clip out of shape, but I'm a little worried that it will throw off the alignment of the clip where it snaps onto the flashlight body. Oh well, no escaping it...


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 19, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> Pocket clip on mine is extremely tight, and "extremely tight" is an understatement.
> I will do the only thing I can, which is to bend the pocket clip out of shape, but I'm a little worried that it will throw off the alignment of the clip where it snaps onto the flashlight body. Oh well, no escaping it...


If you do that, the clip will be bent and twisted out of shape like a piece of taffy, and you will loose the anodizing where the clip snap onto the tube.


----------



## marcham (Jan 20, 2013)

The lack of a low lumen mode (anything below 10 lumens in my book) is a big miss for the Nitecore.... I'm still going back and forth between the PD32 and armytek predator v2 U2. A buddy brought his PD32 at work the other day ... it's a very slim and neat design, with minimalist fins.


----------



## aaronhome27 (Feb 9, 2013)

Received mine about a week ago. The brightness is great inside but man is this thing very "floody". Another huge downfall for me on this one is that it wont take *Sanyo UR18650ZT 18650 2800mAh Protected cells. *


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 10, 2013)

aaronhome27 said:


> Received mine about a week ago. The brightness is great inside but man is this thing very "floody". Another huge downfall for me on this one is that it wont take *Sanyo UR18650ZT 18650 2800mAh Protected cells. *


The PD32 UE has a fairly large hot spot, giving a floodier beam with a bright hot spot. It will not be a thrower with such a small head design.
Is your 18650 battery a bit longer or fatter? If so, try to find other suitable cells to insert into the light.


----------



## aaronhome27 (Feb 10, 2013)

The battery is about the same as most decent quality protected cell. It is longer than the standard non protected cells. Because of the length you cannot tighten can down or you get a constant on mode.

http://www.fasttech.com/product/1143804-sanyo-ur18650zt-18650-2800mah-protected-rechargeab

I do have some protected ultrafires that work just fine and some sanyo unprotected that work fine. Just cant have anything near that 67mm+ length.

The XM-L in these lights sure do have a large hotspot. I had been away from lights for a bit and saw this one. This was my first XM-L emitted light. I have a few Q5 LD series lights that blow this away on throw IMO but they dont light up the town like this one either. If someone needs a good non-throwy type of light to give one heck of a wall of light this one will do it. Great light for lighting up indoors and short range work. I decided to keep it for trails walking and ordered a Crelant 7G6 XM-L u3 for my throwing needs. Still just a tad irritated that with a dual spring light this fenix cant handle the longer protected cells.


----------



## aaronhome27 (Feb 10, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> The PD32 UE has a fairly large hot spot, giving a floodier beam with a bright hot spot. It will not be a thrower with such a small head design.
> Is your 18650 battery a bit longer or fatter? If so, try to find other suitable cells to insert into the light.





Nice, just noticed you just finished a review on the Crelant I am patiently waiting to show up at my door!!


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 10, 2013)

where can these still be purchased from?.
i know fenix-store had some few left.
thanks.


----------



## Phil828 (Feb 10, 2013)

If you can't find one anywhere else Amazon still has some listed.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks. 
myfenix.co.uk has some but at £59.99.
not looking to pay maybe more than 45 all in!. 



Phil828 said:


> If you can't find one anywhere else Amazon still has some listed.


----------



## Chevy-SS (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice review. Excellent beamshots! Thanks very much...........................


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 11, 2013)

Question:

Does the Fenix PD 32 UE only work with the Fenix battery, or will any protected 18650 battery work?


----------



## Phil828 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am using an AW 3100mAh battery and it works fine.


----------



## bthrel (Feb 11, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> Question:
> 
> Does the Fenix PD 32 UE only work with the Fenix battery, or will any protected 18650 battery work?



i'm using eagletac protected 3100mAh in mine and it does not seem to ming at all.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 11, 2013)

thank you, both.


----------



## bietjiedof (Feb 12, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> Question:
> 
> Does the Fenix PD 32 UE only work with the Fenix battery, or will any protected 18650 battery work?



My PD32UE does seem to have difficulties with longer batteries. I have a Cytac 2600mAh which is about 69mm long, and I can feel that the tail cap *only just* screws down properly. After a while I also noticed that the light wouldn't turn off completely (I thought I had found an undocumented moonlight mode!) and I discovered the negative terminal of the battery was touching the outer ring inside the tailcap (and so by-passing the switch mechanism). Solved the problem with a washer cut out of insulation tape, but I'm sure it wouldn't happen with a shorter battery, or maybe one where a smaller area on the negative terminal of the battery is exposed.


----------



## bb863828 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## holylight (Feb 18, 2013)

good review. very bright light. but my wallet tells me to stop buying zzz


----------



## BloodLust (Feb 24, 2013)

Since I like using such lights for emergencies, I tend to use 123s instead of the 18650s. I'm just wondering if there there is battery drain even on standby as IIRC, the other Fenix and Klarus lights of similar lumens do.


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 25, 2013)

BloodLust said:


> I'm just wondering if there there is battery drain even on standby as IIRC, the other Fenix and Klarus lights of similar lumens do.


As I mentioned in my review, there is no standby current drain because the side electronic switch only works when the light is turned on by the tail on-off switch first.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree. In a way it is confirmed by the fact that with the Fenix LD/PD 12/22/32 lights you cannot change modes or activate the strobe when the light is off. If that was possible I think there would have to be a stand-by drain.
The opposite example are the Klarus XT series where the electronic switch works from off to activate the strobe even when the 
light is off and if I'm not wrong reviews for the XT10 and XT11 confirmed the current drain.


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 25, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> I agree. In a way it is confirmed by the fact that with the Fenix LD/PD 12/22/32 lights you cannot change modes or activate the strobe when the light is off. If that was possible I think there would have to be a stand-by drain.
> The opposite example are the Klarus XT series where the electronic switch works from off to activate the strobe even when the
> light is off and if I'm not wrong reviews for the XT10 and XT11 confirmed the current drain.


I've seen the reviews for XT series, and found the secondary electronic switch can be activated from off without turning the on-off switch on, there's a standby current when the tailcap is just fully connected. So those XT series are different from Fenix PD32 UE.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I have one ordered and anxiously awaiting the mail lady bearing presents from me to me.

This will be my first 18650 light and my 2nd Fenix, which I was really impressed with my fairly new LD22 R5.

I was comparing this light against the Nitecore but as mentioned the Nitecore's low is not low enough for me. I think the PD32 UE has a nicer lumen spacing through the modes.

Thus I chose the Fenix. I ordered a couple protected Eagletac 18650 3100's for this light and a Nitecore i4 Intellicharger V2 to round out the package.

The PD32 UE package that I ordered came bundled with a diffuser and 2 CR123 rechargables. I don't know what kind of battery quality the 123's are but I didn't skimp out on the 18650's and ordered good ones according to recommendations here at CPF.


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks and hope you love it.

CR123 isn't rechargeable. RCR123 is rechargeable. Panasonic, Surefire CR123 are good. Eagletac 18650 (3100mAh) will give you a longer runtume. :thumbsup:



lightcycle1 said:


> Thanks for the review. I have one ordered and anxiously awaiting the mail lady bearing presents from me to me.
> 
> This will be my first 18650 light and my 2nd Fenix, which I was really impressed with my fairly new LD22 R5.
> 
> ...


----------



## lightcycle1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just like christmas today. Mailman dropped every thing off in 1 shot.

Girlfriend NOT pleased. Tried convincing her that it's a contribution to home security, but apparently that argument was pretty thin.

"So how much did THAT flashlight cost.....$100???" 

"uh-huh."

"Well you're done buying flashlights. You don't need anymore flashlights."

"ok"

Telling her there are CPF members with 300+ collections didn' t help my side any either.


I forgot to mention the new fuel sources and charger. Oh well. 

PD32UE looks awesome. Cant wait till it gets dark out tonight. 18650 Eagletacs are BIG.

Never laid eyes on an 18650 till today.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markr6 (Mar 4, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> 18650 Eagletacs are BIG.
> 
> Never laid eyes on an 18650 till today.



LOL I thought the same thing. Those EagleTacs are some of the shotest protected. Good choice!


----------



## lightcycle1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Holy crap. PD32 ia a monster. Much brighter than my LD22. I've never had lights like these.

Impressive no doubt. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete M (Mar 5, 2013)

I've had my UE for a couple months now and I love it! :thumbsup: It's been with me camping, on walks with the dog, comes with me on the jobsite crawling through attics and wading through crawlspaces. I've dropped it from waist-high to concrete twice, into puddles a few times with nothing but a couple nicks to show for it. I really like the size and simplicity of design. one button turns it on, the other button skims through the choices. nice and straightforward.  I don't understand why it couldn't tailstand though. it's sooooo close to being able to do it! 
on the topic of flood vs. throw, when I originally started looking for an upgrade I thought I knew what I wanted in the amount of throw (reach out and touch the next county over), but since acquiring the UE I've come to realize that I simply do not need to reach out and touch something I can't even see without binoculars. The spread of the beam is simply more useful this way. having said that, it'd still be sweet if it had an adjustable beam so I can still play with a "laser" when the spirit hits.  get on that Fenix! 

big thanks to CPF for all the help with my research!!! lovecpf


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 5, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> "Well you're done buying flashlights. You don't need anymore flashlights."
> 
> "ok"
> 
> Telling her there are CPF members with 300+ collections didn' t help my side any either.


:lolsign: Many flashaholics including me would say so in description of their position like you. But it's less effect. Why don't you have a try to give her a nice flashlight as a gift? 



Pete M said:


> I've had my UE for a couple months now and I love it! :thumbsup:


:welcome:  & _Congrats_!


----------



## markr6 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pete M said:


> I don't understand why it couldn't tailstand though. it's sooooo close to being able to do it!



Getting Fenix to make all their lights tail stand has pretty much become my life mission! It's killing me!!


----------



## lightcycle1 (Mar 6, 2013)

My GF doing paperwork with her Energizer led HL I bought her. She would ask to use my ZL once in a while so I bought her her own little headlight. She used to laugh at my headlamps until she started using one. 







Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PANGES (Mar 6, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> My GF doing paperwork with her Energizer led HL I bought her. She would ask to use my ZL once in a while so I bought her her own little headlight. She used to laugh at my headlamps until she started using one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whenever your gf asks for a flashlight, just tell her "sorry, I don't have any lights that I can share. The next one I buy will be one for us to share..." and BAM! Locked in your next flashlight purchase with the gf.


----------



## bietjiedof (Mar 7, 2013)

PANGES said:


> Whenever your gf asks for a flashlight, just tell her "sorry, I don't have any lights that I can share. The next one I buy will be one for us to share..." and BAM! Locked in your next flashlight purchase with the gf.


I wouldn't get that far. After the "I don't have any lights that I can share" it would be BAM! right there :sick2:
The human-weakness approach works for me: "there's no rational reason why I need these flashlights, darling, I just really like them. I guess it's better than buying cigarettes (insert appropriate vice)"


----------



## PANGES (Mar 7, 2013)

bietjiedof said:


> I wouldn't get that far. After the "I don't have any lights that I can share" it would be BAM! right there :sick2:
> The human-weakness approach works for me: "there's no rational reason why I need these flashlights, darling, I just really like them. I guess it's better than buying cigarettes (insert appropriate vice)"



Hmm. Perhaps we could also try the sweet talking approach- "Well, I need more lights, because I want to ensure that I can see your beautiful face even after it gets dark."


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 10, 2013)

I just bought one. Do u guys feel like it's too long?


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 10, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> I just bought one. Do u guys feel like it's too long?



I think the length is just fine.
When I heard it would be longer than the PD32, I was concerned, but after purchasing the PD32UE and EDCing it for a few weeks, the length does not bother me.
However, I should mention that it seems to be very near the limit of length for an EDC light for me. 
I love the light and have been using it in Level 4.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 10, 2013)

its not a bad size really compared to how good it does as an EDC lighting wise. 
well, i sold mine on cpfmp, and now have the PD32 G2, smaller .
i wouldn't mind having that again though, but yes, size is a bit bit too long for edc. 

thanks.


----------



## Pete M (Mar 10, 2013)

would I like it to be smaller? sure. when someone creates a smaller flashlight that puts out 740 lumens, then _and only then_ will this one be too big.  until that happens, the UE fits in my pocket just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Is the PD32UE the best pocket light for flood?


----------



## twintheif (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you for the review! i recently got this flashlight,too. i have had my Fenix PD30 for a year now and i finally got chance to upgrade. One problem i had with the PD32 UE is when i used the CR123A batteries it has some space between the body and the battery so it isnt as secure as the 18650. Also with the CR123A's when i tap it a bit in my pocket or put it down it would turn on and off the flashlight without me pressing the tailcap.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 10, 2013)

when I had it it was very pretty floody. im sure there are many others, but the UE was impressive. 
lights up a good lot of area. 
thanks. 



BeastFlashlight said:


> Is the PD32UE the best pocket light for flood?


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 10, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> when I had it it was very pretty floody. im sure there are many others, but the UE was impressive.
> lights up a good lot of area.
> thanks.



You got rid of it? Found something better, or lost it?


----------



## lightcycle1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah I'm lovin mine. Its a full inch shorter than my LD22 and it packs a hell of a punch on burst + high modes. The low is a nice soft but usable low, and the mid is lluminating but not harshly bright. I really like the mode spacing. Great light, no regrets at all on the purchase. No problems or issues at all sofar with either 2xCR123 or 1-18650 Eagletac. Really nice light and I like the diffuser cap that came with it.
The momentary switch is a nice feature too, I use that often for a quick light up of the area. I think the spot/spill ratios are right on with this light and the floody nature of it is going to make a great campsite light. I can see that the diffuser on the unit and hanging from the lanyard is going to take care of all my tent illumination needs as well. The hotspot is intense enough that a good 75-100 yard reach should not be an issue.
Granted this is only my second high quality FL but for a c-note I think its going to be hard to beat in it's size class without dropping 2 or 3 dead Ben's on a FL.
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 15, 2013)

Can someone explain why it is that this model is being discontinued?

For those who don't know, I have had two that both had problems with the on/off switch, but it does not appear to be common to others. I have placed an order through the dealer page here for another...the third time is a charm, or am I a glutton for punishment?

Why is Fenix discontinuing it?

When I learned it was being discontinued, I placed an order for yet another, as I feel it is, like the Nitecore EC 25, so close to being a complete every day flashlight (oh, if I could just tweak a few things in either model!). 

Is it being discontinued because they have a problem with the manufacturing? This is my concern. If so, why not repair it because decisions like these, methinks, would be based upon sales and although I have no knowledge of their sales numbers, reading here suggests that it is popular. 

Anyone?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 15, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> Can someone explain why it is that this model is being discontinued?
> 
> For those who don't know, I have had two that both had problems with the on/off switch, but it does not appear to be common to others. I have placed an order through the dealer page here for another...the third time is a charm, or am I a glutton for punishment?
> 
> ...



It's been discontinued because it's a limited edition model.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 15, 2013)

lol.
can't they just un limit it now its just so popular?.
thanks.



kj2 said:


> It's been discontinued because it's a limited edition model.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 15, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> lol.
> can't they just un limit it now its just so popular?.
> thanks.



Most Ferrari"s are popular too, but also limited


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> It's been discontinued because it's a limited edition model.



A limited edition is "limited"; therefore, it runs out; it is not "discontinued."


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 15, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> Can someone explain why it is that this model is being discontinued?
> 
> Why is Fenix discontinuing it?


My PD32 UE is one of a UE of 30 that had been introduced into Korea by a distributor. All was sold out soon.
I'm told by the distributor that Fenix has a plan to release UE again in April~May this year.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 16, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> A limited edition is "limited"; therefore, it runs out; it is not "discontinued."



It runs out, no more lights, so discontinued.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 16, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> My PD32 UE is one of a UE of 30 that had been introduced into Korea by a distributor. All was sold out soon.
> I'm told by the distributor that Fenix has a plan to release UE again in April~May this year.



I prefer that Fenix comes with a total new version, PD33 or something


----------



## alexandrul (Mar 16, 2013)

According to http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...eases.html?soid=1102248024495&aid=artIUETNrjY (published 11 hours ago on facebook):



> We heard last night the PD32T6 will ship to us* next week* so you should get the newsletter announcing that orders are open early next week


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 16, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I prefer that Fenix comes with a total new version, PD33 or something



+1 

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 16, 2013)

+1. soon I think. 
they come out of nowhere...




Labrador72 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got my PD32 UE(my first 18650 light) and loving it! . I noticed the clip is very tight, finding it hard to clip onto my pants. Any tips/idea on how to "loosen" the clip?


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> ... I noticed the clip is very tight, finding it hard to clip onto my pants. Any tips/idea on how to "loosen" the clip?



I placed three nickels under the clip overnight for about three weeks. It worked for me. You can adjust the amount and type of coins and the length of time to your liking. Did not hurt the HA finish on my pd32ue.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 1, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> Can someone explain why it is that this model is being discontinued?
> 
> ...reading here suggests that it is popular.
> 
> Anyone?



I think we tend to live in this walled garden here at CPF and start to believe that we (CPF members) are the normal. But in fact we are the minority and just because something is popular here on CPF, doesn't mean it is selling well in the entire U.S. or global population.

According to CPF Statistics: 
Members 174,460
Active Members 10,065

Population according to the U.S. Census Bureau projected to 04/01/13 at 22:20 UTC (EST+5) is
315,596,141
and
7,076,053,810 worldwide

The Active Members represent .003% of the U.S. Population (yes I know many of those people are young kids, etc). Much less of course if you factor in the world population. If every active member here on CPF buys the Fenix PD32UE and raves about it here on CPF, it would appear to us in our walled garden to be wildly popular. 

Yet I still tune into TV shows like "Wild Justice" where they feature CA Dept Fish and Wildlife Game Wardens, and see them all carry maglights. Or just looking around at local LEOs, Fire, EMTs, etc, I see alot of Maglights, Streamlights and such. Most of my friends and co-workers think I am NUTS to spend $70+ on a flashlight. Many LEOs I know are fine with using their department issued Magcharger setup. Pretty much all my family and friends laugh when they see me EDC a flashlight during the day. 

I don't think we need to worry about the Fenix PD32UE going away, there are other great alternatives such as:
-Eagletac D25LC2 Clicky XM-L2 U2 Pocket Light - 850 Lumens
-Nitecore MH2C XM-L (U2) LED 800 lumens

...just to name a couple of great 18650 alternatives to the PD32UE. Just my thoughts on your question.


----------



## Pete M (Apr 2, 2013)

every person that's seen my UE has been _very _impressed... right up 'til I mention how much I paid. :shakehead it's a very small percentage of the population that says, "yes, I would gladly spend 75 bucks on a flashlight."


----------



## markr6 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a good chunk of change, but I paid $65 for both of my PD32UE lights. That's not bad considering the LD22 is around $60 which is a light I would call very mainstream. Backpackers and campers buying them from REI, "normal" people getting them on Amazon to keep around the home, car, etc.

I am totally impressed with this light, but I would be OK with some of the alternatives mentioned like the D25LC2. Above all, it's the tint and beam profile. I had to get two in case Fenix did something stupid...like change it!


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 2, 2013)

I love my PD32UEs. I got 3 of them for $65 each also. 

And I didn't mean normal people. I meant "the normal". As in if I went to the mall or somewhere public and randomly stopped and asked people what a Fenix PD32UE or LD22 is, a tiny (single digit? maybe even less?) percentage would know. And I would guess the same small percentage have ever bought a $70 flashlight. Ask around in public places and see how many people think you are an escaped mental patient if you ask them what an Eagletac D25LC2 clicky XM-L U2 is. Lol. Then ask around what is a Maglite 2D. Mainstream(majority) vs non mainstream (minority). 

I would say Maglites, Streamlights are mainstream. When non-Flashlightaholics (unlike us) go to REI or BassPro, I don't think they necessarily care if its a Fenix, or Surefire, etc. they just browse and see a cool 5.11 Tac Light and get it. Or browse around the blister packs for a neat looking headlamp and get it. I used to be a store manager for Sears and that's been my experience. Maglites sell like hotcakes, even incandescent ones still to this day. Once in a great while I'll talk to a Flashlightaholic at the store. 

Another good example is my wife, she is obsessed and into Vampire stuff. She is on forums and reads dozens of books a year. When she talks to me I have no clue what she is talking about, lol. Se looks at me like how do you not know this. Lol. A friend of mine goes to Comi-Con every year and dresses up as a Storm Trooper. He keeps explaining all the minute detail differences between the different Storm Trooper outfits. He's like "Comon! Comi-Con is HUGE!!!!!" Lol. 

I would imagine they feel the same when I try and explain the differences between the PD32UE and D25LC2. I love this hobby though. You know you are a Flashlightaholic when you actively look for a reason to use your light during the day.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Apr 4, 2013)

My PD32 has been relegated to shotgun light duty.
Looks good and its well mounted in a UTG light mount and a Weaver rail barrel clamp. I did have to make a circular plastic shim for the smaller diameter body, a 35mm film can with the ends cut off and split down the middle worked perfectly. Well see how the Fenix holds up to some 12 ga. blasts at the range soon. The beam pattern and brightness is perfect for a shotgun. I had a cheapo Nebo with a pressure switch but I did not like the cord and the light is barely sufficient. If I need the shotgun in the middle of the night I just pop the clicky switch on the PD32 right in the mount and go investigate. Definitly throws a strong floody beam from the business end of the weapon.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bietjiedof (Apr 4, 2013)

HistoryChannel said:


> I love my PD32UEs. I got 3 of them for $65 each also.



Really enjoyed your post, HistoryChannel. :thumbsup: Isn't it fascinating how people's interests vary? It's kinda reassuring that there are people out there who care whether a D25A clicky will melt down if you regularly use a 14500! Mind you, we're relatively eclectic here - I belong to a forum that talks only about a specific model of espresso machine, and another that focuses on digital cameras with a particular lens-mount.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 4, 2013)

bietjiedof said:


> Really enjoyed your post, HistoryChannel. :thumbsup: Isn't it fascinating how people's interests vary? It's kinda reassuring that there are people out there who care whether a D25A clicky will melt down if you regularly use a 14500! Mind you, we're relatively eclectic here - I belong to a forum that talks only about a specific model of espresso machine, and another that focuses on digital cameras with a particular lens-mount.



That's what's great about the internet! I too belong to many forums dedicated to my interests such as NASIOC, Geocaching, MacRumors, etc.

Because people like us, I believe it helps the manufactures like Fenix when considering future products and updates to current products such as the PD32UE. Competition promotes innovation and keeps prices down. I'm sure Fenix keeps tabs on the current pulse, what sells, what doesn't and probably read up on CPF postings to see ideas and gripes for updates/upgrades, etc. 

I remember when the SF E2 first came out, there was nothing else like it and pretty much dominated the compact EDC space. Now we have so many great choices in the compact EDC category, the PD32UE being one of them.


----------



## C-channel (Apr 9, 2013)

I believe that Fenix is a company with a goal and vision.they will definitely move ahead. History records have proven that their next iteration of light would be better the last.So Looking forward to the next evolution of PD32 UE. Just my thoughts...


----------



## blah9 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm really hooked on the PD32 UE. I thought I might not use it all that much because I have much bigger and brighter lights, but since it's always on my belt I use it all the time and often don't bother to get the others. I also like the tint way more than the other lights I have.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I'm happy to report my PD32UE has stood up to about 45 12ga shotgun blasts in a picatinny rail mount.
I know it wasnt intended for weapon light use, bit it appears to work fine and he beam is ideal IMO.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markr6 (Apr 12, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> Well I'm happy to report my PD32UE has stood up to about 45 12ga shotgun blasts in a picatinny rail mount.
> I know it wasnt intended for weapon light use, bit it appears to work fine and he beam is ideal IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2



Good to hear! It's really about the beam on this thing for me; perfect with the large hot spot. I was cleaning up the dog poo in my yard last night with this. If I was using something like an LD12 I would have stepped right in some nasty piles since it lights up a tiny area at that distance. I find floodier lights more and more useful every day.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 12, 2013)

blah9 said:


> I'm really hooked on the PD32 UE. I thought I might not use it all that much because I have much bigger and brighter lights, but since it's always on my belt I use it all the time and often don't bother to get the others. I also like the tint way more than the other lights I have.



I think it is a great size for EDC and it is always nice to have that high lumens available if needed. The Nitecore SRT 5 appears to be very close in size to the PD 32UE. Also, the PD 32UE's diffuser cap is really nice for soft light reading.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 12, 2013)

The diffuser cap is awesome but the light wont tail stand!! The PD32UE with diffuser would make a great portable table lamp if they got rid of those lanyard attachment raised parts, and made a rubber boot accessory for tail standing.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 12, 2013)

HistoryChannel said:


> The diffuser cap is awesome but the light wont tail stand!! The PD32UE with diffuser would make a great portable table lamp if they got rid of those lanyard attachment raised parts, and made a rubber boot accessory for tail standing.



good point. 

I think companies deliberately keep from making the 'perfect' light to make us buy more and more!


----------



## martinaee (Apr 12, 2013)

Meh... I have had the tailstanding/nontailstanding discussion many times and there is no perfect light. I actually am starting to move more to non tailstanding lights and have a few tail standers in my apt. just for emergencies and such. The E50 is an amazing large tail stander I have that's great for indoors and outdoors.

And yeah.... I don't worry about editions with a great company like Fenix, because they aren't going to put out a product that is inferior to their last releases. Even some of their "low end" releases in my opinion are better than their "high end stuff". I just got a neutral E21 and honestly I think it should be in the TK category. The walls and tolerances on it are thick and tight.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 12, 2013)

That's why I said have an optional rubber boot accessory so we can choose?


----------



## tdtour (Apr 12, 2013)

Wonderful light. It is part of my edc. Thin light weight and bright when you need it and dim when you need less. It replaced my surefire 6p, which was a wonderful light during its time. I do not use the reflector as much due to the fact I can not tail stand the light. Other than that it is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 12, 2013)

The rubber boot would be great, I also suggested it through the last poll. The lanyard attachments should be kept though, they cause no harm and they are there for more than just the lanyard I think.

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ketsugo (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks so much for the excellent review. I just ordered this torch and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## RPC (Apr 20, 2013)

New to this forum. I like the PD32 but want to spend $ on a product which will still be kicking 10 years on. 

Any reason for concern with Fenix and longevity?


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 21, 2013)

Usually they last for ages! Whether it still be kicking in 5/10/20 years will also depend how much you use and abuse the light.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone have a 10 year old Fenix?


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 21, 2013)

HistoryChannel said:


> Does anyone have a 10 year old Fenix?



I think Fenix was established in 2004, so.....


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 21, 2013)

Zeruel is right, I think the first Fenix light ever released was the L1 in 2005 so there is no such a thing as a 10-year old Fenix light... yet: give it a couple of years! : )


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 21, 2013)

I know, I was just being funny. Lol. We won't know if Fenix lights last 10 or 20 years yet.

Although a shelf queen Any light would most certainly las 20 years if the battery is kept out of it. I would be more interested in 10 years of daily duty use, like LEO/Fire/EMS, Coast Guard, etc.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 21, 2013)

Or even a year of combat use in Afghanistan.... The torture test.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 21, 2013)

Considering how fast-paced technology is these days, I even doubt anybody would stick to the same flashlight daily for 10 consecutive years.
I have seen several posts by LEOs saying they had abused their Fenix on the job and claiming they were never let down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WvhJWE3_Oc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=623jyJOaYQc

I remember there was also video of an tracked IFV driving over a Fenix but can't seem to find it.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 21, 2013)

Problem with Fenix lights is that I can't find a good duty holster specifically made for them. All the holsters in my local uniform shop are for Maglite/Streamlite or SF. I don't think LEOs/fire/EMS, etc change their duty lights often unless they are the tiny percentage of flashlight huggers like us. I see cops with beat up Stingers they've used for years and when I ask them what light they carry they tell me "I don't know, it's dept issue" 

I still see alot of LEOs carrying and using Mag-Chargers too. Lol. I remember those from the 90's... I can't believe I can still walk into my local uniform shop or even Bass Pro shop and buy one. Some departments still issue them. I have a friend that's a tow truck driver and the company has one mounted in every truck. 

I wish they (Bianchi, Safariland, etc) made holsters for Fenix. But I think the problem is new models come out too often so they can't keep up. In contrast, the MagCharger or Stinger or 6P has been around for over a decade so it's worth making a custom molded holster for them. 

I've been looking for a good fitting molded holster for my Nitecore MT26 for months. No luck yet. So I end up carrying my SF because they make a custom Accumold holster for it. Holsters that come with lights don't survive heavy duty use.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree. I wouldn't use the Fenix holster for a daily job. Fenix Tactical has some good leather holsters for Fenix lights and it might fit your MT26. It's not an accumold holster though.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, I'll look for it!


----------



## jds1 (Apr 23, 2013)

This is my first flashlight purchase in over a year. Should be arriving tomorrow. 

Jeff


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 23, 2013)

750 lumens as a relapse into addiction is a nice to come back to flashlights!


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 23, 2013)

I think it's probably just me... But after using 700+ lumen lights for awhile it loses the wow factor. Either the lights are getting dimmer or my perception is getting numb. Lol. 

I want there to be a 6th super turbo level now, maybe 950 lumens or something.


----------



## jds1 (Apr 27, 2013)

I LOVE this light! 

Jeff


----------



## blah9 (Apr 27, 2013)

I just went camping last night and the PD32 UE was my go-to light. The TK75 was useful for bouncing light off the tent for overall illumination despite the inefficiencies in doing so, but the PD32 UE was great for carrying around and closer illumination. The second-dimmest mode was overkill for the whole campsite I might add. Honestly I was a little disappointed to not have enough open area to play with some of the higher modes as much or to try out some of the bigger lights. Maybe next time I'll have to pick a more open spot.


----------



## Papacosmos (Apr 28, 2013)

This is my first light with a side switch. How well does the switch rubber last over time and can it be replaced when worn?
My previous lights being Surefire A2, Fenix TK10, Fenix PD30 and Jetbeam PC20!

Thanks.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Papacosmos said:


> This is my first light with a side switch. How well does the switch rubber last over time and can it be replaced when worn?
> My previous lights being Surefire A2, Fenix TK10, Fenix PD30 and Jetbeam PC20!
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think it can't be replaced. If it's possible, probably only Fenix can do it.


----------



## Papacosmos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have seen very few reports of people having side switch failures and none was about the rubber cover getting worn out.


----------



## sweetsdream (Jun 25, 2013)

After reading this a couple times, I finally decided to order one of these. I'm very interested in the interface as I'm not too keen on cycling through 5 modes every time I need to use a light. I'll probably keep this on turbo mode most of the time.


----------



## New-XMLight (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank's also from my side.

This excellent review helped choosing a suitable flashlight for me.

I was unsure 
- Fenix PD32 or the new PD35
- Niteye MSC20
- Nitecore MT2C

and finally i ordered the Niteeye MSC20.

The final decision was made because of the UI - i like the easy interface of the MSC20.

br


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2013)

New-XMLight said:


> Thank's also from my side.
> 
> This excellent review helped choosing a suitable flashlight for me.
> 
> ...



Enjoy the MSC20! I don't hear alot about these but looks like a really nice UI. I do find myself switching modes like crazy on the PD32UE, but it's still one of my favories and most used lights.


----------



## grids7 (Jul 5, 2013)

This thread has helped me decide to purchase PD32UE. I have a couple pocket-able lights (Streamlight), but wanted something with high end brightness as a "might need someday" possibility. Going to be interesting to try the side switch, but not sure what the big deal is with that - growing up, the only flashlights we ever had were the ones with slide on the side operating switch, so it shouldn't be a problem. Thanks CPF and selfbuilt and others!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2013)

I just tried one of my new NCR18650B unprotected batteries at 4.18v and the PD32UE would only flash when I started pushing the button down. All the way down and the light would go out. Won't stay lit. I shook it a little with no luck. After removing the cap and replacing it, it worked fine.

Not sure what was going on there but it seems fine now.


----------



## Tapis (Nov 1, 2014)

My recently purchased Keeppower 3400mAh batteries wouldn't fit into the narrow tube of my Fenix PD32. Can someone recommend another protected cell for this light from major brands such as AW or Olight?


----------



## jdl2 (Nov 1, 2014)

HistoryChannel said:


> I think it's probably just me... But after using 700+ lumen lights for awhile it loses the wow factor. Either the lights are getting dimmer or my perception is getting numb. Lol.
> 
> I want there to be a 6th super turbo level now, maybe 950 lumens or something.



I'm a no-tech newbie here and have bee looking for the right flashlight for myself. I think I've come to the right place but this old man has trouble following you guys😳

Doesn't the Fenix PD35 offer nearly 950 lumens?

Jim

PS. Thx for having me here.


----------



## hazza (Nov 1, 2014)

jdl2 said:


> I'm a no-tech newbie here and have bee looking for the right flashlight for myself. I think I've come to the right place but this old man has trouble following you guys
> 
> Doesn't the Fenix PD35 offer nearly 950 lumens?
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard Jim 
You're right, the PD35 2014 edition is 960 lumens on turbo. The PD32UE was a final hurrah for the PD32, with a big lumen increase and neutral white LED. The PD35 is a proper redesign and as a result is more efficient and is better able to handle the heat. However, it is bulkier, and not neutral white. 
It may not be perfect, but I loved my PD32UE (before it was pinched). I replaced it with a PD35, which is great, but it's not quite the same!


----------



## jdl2 (Nov 1, 2014)

hazza said:


> Welcome aboard Jim
> You're right, the PD35 2014 edition is 960 lumens on turbo. The PD32UE was a final hurrah for the PD32, with a big lumen increase and neutral white LED. The PD35 is a proper redesign and as a result is more efficient and is better able to handle the heat. However, it is bulkier, and not neutral white.
> It may not be perfect, but I loved my PD32UE (before it was pinched). I replaced it with a PD35, which is great, but it's not quite the same!



I don't want to steal this thread but I'm understanding neutral white is preferred.
Jim


----------



## hydro_pyro (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been using my PD32UE for a year and a half. I love it. I bring it everywhere I go. I prefer the neutral white color over the cool blue look of most other LED lights. The factory Fenix battery has a short lifespan. OrbTronic 3400 cells are better.


----------



## Tapis (Nov 2, 2014)

hydro_pyro said:


> The factory Fenix battery has a short lifespan. OrbTronic 3400 cells are better.


I bought keeppowers battery for my PD32, but they don't fit in the narrow tube. Where did you get your OrbTronics? Are they in part with other high end batteries (AW, Keeppowers, etc.)?


----------



## radiopej (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, my only problem with the UE that I evwr had juat needed the retaining ring in the tailcap tightened. 

I use 3400 mAh KeepPower 18650s and they work just fine. Perhaps contact Fenix and tell them the tube is too narrow for batteries that other people can confirm fit.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 27, 2014)

Great review! I like your throw beam across the street pictures. Reminds me of David Fincher's Panic Room when they were trying to signal that guy sleeping through his window.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 29, 2014)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Great review! I like your throw beam across the street pictures. Reminds me of David Fincher's Panic Room when they were trying to signal that guy sleeping through his window.



Thanks 5S8Zh5! I don't recall what you said as I had not watched that movie. I want to see the movie.


----------



## tango44 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys, I love my PD32 (400 lumens version) but I'm not too technical or a lumen guru like some of you, I'm more like a practical average Joe here.

I see that there are some new PD lights out there like the PD35 Tac and the PD32UE, but I'm too lazy to read all the posts about those.

To be honest I'm confused wit so many models out there...

I love my 32 and it's the perfect light for me, size, weight, interfase, modes, 18650's, price, etc. Mine has been used and abused and goes everywhere with me.

My curiosity is killing me and my question is:

Is there a new light about the same size and features of the classic PD32, now with more lumens, with no complications?

For example I know that the PD35Tac is 1K lumens, but everyone is bashing the interfase, switch modes and it's not the same size and the 32.

Please don't bash me, please help me to decide.

Thank you.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 9, 2015)

tango44 said:


> Hi guys, I love my PD32 (400 lumens version) but I'm not too technical or a lumen guru like some of you, I`m more like a practical average Joe here.
> 
> I see that there are some new PD lights out there like the PD35 Tac and the PD32UE, but I'm too lazy to read all the posts about those.
> 
> ...



With this PD32UE, the first thing you'll probably notice is the longer body, warmer (neutral) tint, and BIG spot of light which will throw less. If you like the standard PD32, you may be happiest just going with the PD35 at 960lumens. I believe the switches/UI would be the same as your PD32; 5 standard modes instead of 4.


----------



## tango44 (Jul 9, 2015)

markr6 said:


> With this PD32UE, the first thing you'll probably notice is the longer body, warmer (neutral) tint, and BIG spot of light which will throw less. If you like the standard PD32, you may be happiest just going with the PD35 at 960lumens. I believe the switches/UI would be the same as your PD32; 5 standard modes instead of 4.



Thank you, as you said, the UE is longer and I don't like the BIG spot on it.
The PD35 size does not feels right in my pocket, (way too big for me)
Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 12, 2015)

tango44 said:


> For example I know that the PD35Tac is 1K lumens, but everyone is bashing the interfase, switch modes and it's not the same size and the 32.



The size of the PD35 TAC is a bit longer than the PD32 (XP-G2). But its UI is fairly nice and easy to use.
You can use tactical mode (Turbo, Low, Strobe) and outdoor mode (tactical mode, High, Mid., Eco).

The UI of the outdoor mode is quite the same as the PD35 (i.e., Eco -> Low -> Mid., -> High -> Turbo).

When you're in the tactical mode, you can change output modes with a tailcap switch only.
However, you can change output modes with either tail switch or side switch, when you're in the outdoor mode.

To access each mode, just press and hold the side switch in the head for about 3 seconds when on. That's all.
The PD35 TAC has a straightforward interface.


----------



## Grijon (Sep 11, 2015)

Excellent review, candle lamp!


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 13, 2015)

Grijon said:


> Excellent review, candle lamp!



Thank you for your support. Grijon!


----------



## mastabog (Oct 25, 2015)

I keep reading that the PD32UE is a warm or at least neutral white, but the photos from the first post in this thread show it clearly being the coolest (towards purple if not blue) ... am I missing something?


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 26, 2015)

mastabog said:


> I keep reading that the PD32UE is a warm or at least neutral white, but the photos from the first post in this thread show it clearly being the coolest (towards purple if not blue) ... am I missing something?



Fenix said it's a 5000K CTT (NW). The tint of side spill on my sample looks to be close to purplish tint on the white door beamshot in my review, due to auto white balance. 

You can see the comparison beamshot between PD32 UE and PD35 TAC.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 26, 2015)

Here's an old comparison I did. I think the first one was my Zebralight SC62w, then SC62d, then PD32UE. I would call it 5000K. I've tried 5 of these and they were ALL different, so you can't really count on a description or anyone's photos to be representative of what you get.


----------



## mastabog (Oct 27, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Here's an old comparison I did. I think the first one was my Zebralight SC62, then SC62d, then PD32UE. I would call it 5000K. I've tried 5 of these and they were ALL different, so you can't really count on a description or anyone's photos to be representative of what you get.



Thanks for the photo and for the info ... when you say "different", would you say an advertised 5000K varied as much as +/- 1000K or less? I would have thought the left light in your photo is a SC62w which is NW (the SC62 is CW and I'd expect it to be much cooler than that).

@candle lamp, thanks for explaining the tint in your photos.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 27, 2015)

mastabog said:


> Thanks for the photo and for the info ... when you say "different", would you say an advertised 5000K varied as much as +/- 1000K or less? I would have thought the left light in your photo is a SC62w which is NW (the SC62 is CW and I'd expect it to be much cooler than that).
> 
> @candle lamp, thanks for explaining the tint in your photos.



Sorry, corrected. I did mean SC62*w*(I don't mess with cool whites )

When I say different regarding the PD32UEs, it was more of a tint difference than temp. Some were greenish, purplish, yellowish. I would say any CCT difference was under 1000K, but it's hard to say. It could have been part tint/part CCT. Sometimes just a hint of that purplish tint makes your eyes think it's cooler...maybe it is, maybe it isn't. In the end it just matters what you think of it.


----------



## mastabog (Oct 27, 2015)

I really dislike cool white lights (be it flashlights, interior lighting, etc) myself. Isn't the tint and temp the same thing though?

I have some physics background, where by light color/tint/temp I understand the superposition of all non-zero amplitude in the respective's light spectrum, under some band-pass filter, in this case the human eye. The white LEDs have mostly 3 major spectral components, the biggest spike being on blue, which is why they naturally are colder/blue-ish, then two smaller spikes on green and red. Tungsten has a nice linear increase from blue to red, CCFL is a bit of a botched curve but better than LED. To get a more natural white form white LEDs I understand (but I may be wrong) that they apply a thin blue (and green) filter to bring the blue component magnitude down a little bit, which is why light intensity decreases slightly form the "cool white" version.

Do you flashlight experts understand different things by "tint" and "temperature" ?

Any pointers to some proper technical material about LED lighting physics and engineering would be welcome. I haven't kept up to date at all.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 28, 2015)

$150.28 on amazon right now. What a deal!!!

When I was wanting a second or third one in the past, I kept watching hoping they would be dirt cheap. Never happened, but I did get in on an original sale of about $50.


----------



## Overshot (Apr 11, 2016)

I just bought a PD32 and will be using it for every day mechanical work at my job. I typically clean greasy tools off with Brake kleaner, and it does a great job of degreasing them and cleaning up in a hurry. Will Brake Klean damage the PD32? I have had older Pelican lights that the brake kleaner ate the plastic off and made it a funny texture. Thanks for the input!


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 13, 2016)

Overshot said:


> I just bought a PD32 and will be using it for every day mechanical work at my job. I typically clean greasy tools off with Brake kleaner, and it does a great job of degreasing them and cleaning up in a hurry. Will Brake Klean damage the PD32? I have had older Pelican lights that the brake kleaner ate the plastic off and made it a funny texture. Thanks for the input!



Hi Overshot! 

I don't think it will not damage the anodized surface, but don't know about the labels. Hope someone will help you ASAP. Welcome to CPF! :welcome:


----------



## markr6 (Apr 15, 2016)

This one seems so old now, but last night I pulled out my PD32UE I keep in the door pocket in my Jeep. Man, I forgot how much I liked this light. After using so many others, the quality really stands out on this one. I love the anodizing which is almost a matte finish but without the dry "nails on a chalkboard" feeling. Great threads, solid build. Still my favorite forward clicky; even better than the Malkoff MD2 I just got.

It hardly sees any use these days, but it's a keeper.


----------



## blah9 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah it's definitely an awesome light. I don't use it as much these days either but it's still one of my favorite lights.


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 18, 2016)

markr6 said:


> This one seems so old now, but last night I pulled out my PD32UE I keep in the door pocket in my Jeep. Man, I forgot how much I liked this light. After using so many others, the quality really stands out on this one. I love the anodizing which is almost a matte finish but without the dry "nails on a chalkboard" feeling. Great threads, solid build. Still my favorite forward clicky; even better than the Malkoff MD2 I just got.
> 
> It hardly sees any use these days, but it's a keeper.





blah9 said:


> Yeah it's definitely an awesome light. I don't use it as much these days either but it's still one of my favorite lights.



The light is almost perfect albeit old. :thumbsup:


----------

